# ‘Totally Unexpected’ Source Of Climate Cooling



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well what do you know.....The climate terrorists are wrong again.



> Arctic waters absorbed vast amounts of carbon dioxide from the atmosphere, creating a cooling effect that's 230 times greater than the warming from methane emitted from underwater seeps, according to a new study.
> 
> The findings are a complete reversal of what scientists previously believed - that methane seeps in the Arctic Ocean were contributing to global warming.
> 
> ...


Scientists Found An 'Unexpected' Source Of Climate Cooling | The Daily Caller

Enhanced CO2 uptake at a shallow Arctic Ocean seep field overwhelms the positive warming potential of emitted methane


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In other words, none of them know their ass from first base and we are making devastating economic choice because of chicken little is screaming the sky is falling.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Well what do you know.....The climate terrorists are wrong again.
> 
> Scientists Found An 'Unexpected' Source Of Climate Cooling | The Daily Caller
> 
> Enhanced CO2 uptake at a shallow Arctic Ocean seep field overwhelms the positive warming potential of emitted methane


Have you ever believed it was real? Or thought that the way we lived might somehow be damaging the earth?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I am back in elementary school it's Global cooling again. We are going to turn into one big ice ball.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I other words, none of them know their ass from first base and we are making devastating economic choice because of chicken littlest screaming the sky is falling.


I believe you have assessed the situation correctly. :vs_cool:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those that have been pushing this global warming BS. Were not around when we were in school and the big push then was Global cooling. They way it was taught if we made it this far there would be no where left on earth to grow food.
Then they backed off a bit and we were going to run out of water . The Entire Midwest would not have any ground water left. Some how the the water tables are at record levels.
Other than the 30 day forecast there is not much they have gotten right in my life time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

There is one reason and only one reason climate change is being shoved down everyone's throats....MONEY.

Here is what climate change bought Al Gore (one of them)

Why would you buy a mansion on the ocean if you are convinced the oceans are going to rise and drown everyone on the coasts?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> There is one reason and only one reason climate change is being shoved down everyone's throats....MONEY.
> 
> Here is what climate change bought Al Gore (one of them)
> 
> ...


You are correct that money is a very large reason for the ongoing climate change lie. Even more important a reason for the lie, is to con the people into giving up freedoms and allow for more govt control of their lives. "Waters Across America" Executive order by Barry was an example of this. Thankfully Trump has repealed this crap. The climate crap is a piece of the larger UN Agenda 21/2030 master plan to turn all peoples into slaves.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As the polar ice sheets move into AZ, I can only hope the mountains north of me will slow them down.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember, up until about two years ago it was global warming, now it's climate change, the liberals are doing what they can to cover their tracks, and still use the climate agenda to fill their cash coffers....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A populace educated in the sciences would never accept this crap. The schools are failing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So global cooling caused the ice packs to grow a bit, then that caused global warming that melted some of the ice pack exposing more ocean. Then that caused some global cooling. Sounds to me like the thermostat is just fine working as it should.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I just wish they could tell me with certainty what the weather will be next week.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

modfan said:


> I just wish they could tell me with certainty what the weather will be next week.


There are some fairly good forecasters out there, but there is a margin of error. What might happen, what they think will happen, and what will actually happen.


----------

